# Councelling???



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Hiya

as mostof you know we are waiting for our initial consultation at the Esperance with Dr Chui.... But we also have a councelling session booked on the same day does anyone know what we should expect??

Em x


----------



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi em we didnt have our councelling session at our first consulation cuz they are only there on certain days but we have been told that we have to do it next time. The nurse just said it would be time to "Have a chat "about what we are going to do but she did say we could do it over the phone so it cant be that intense.

Stephx


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

Our counselling session was about 10 minutes. I was expecting a full examination of our relationship etc. but it was more about did we understand the whole process and legalities of it all. No big deal at all. Apparently it's the donors who get a good grilling to ensure that their motivations to donate are 'healthy'


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

oh thats not to bad then moo doesnt sound as bad as i thought lol Thanks


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I went to mine armed with photos , chose what I would wear v carefully and everything to prove that my known donor and I would be good parents, but it was just a chat and to make sure that I's thought through things
L x


----------



## little green (May 6, 2009)

Hi - we had our counselling at LWC by telephone with the counsellor. My bit was about 10 mins - did I understand the procedure, legalities etc, did I have any support networks, how did l feel about telling my child that he/she was conceived by donor insem etc. My gf got about 5 mins - how did she feel about me having a baby with donor sperm, the legalities and that's about it!

Wasn't very arduous, and she said we could always give her a ring if we wanted to talk through anything.

PS. Hello all - I'm new to FF, and just about to start TTC at the LWC.


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Em, our 'counselling' was also more of a chat. I wouldnt stress to much about it.

S x

PS Little Green welcome to FF


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

thanks girls!!

Welcome to FF little green tell us a bit about yourself hun!


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

Hello little green - welcome to this fab and supportive site xx


----------



## little green (May 6, 2009)

hi - thanks for the lovely welcome   I'm 32, my partner is 40 and we live in Surrey. We've been working up to this point for a while, but after talking to Nat, we wanted to wait until the new law went thru before we started the actual treatment, so that she can be named on the birth certificate. Had all the tests and stuff and seen the consultant at LWC, so now just kicking off with the first cycle hopefully mid-June (waiting to hear back from the consultant tmrw on that). I have to say, that reading through all the posts on here has been soooo helpful, and you guys seem really supportive.


----------



## Twinkie (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi Em,
We had counselling Esperance style a couple of month ago. It's nothing to worry about. We had an hour long appointment but were out after 45 minutes. She asked things like were we aware of the implications of using donor sperm, how and when would we plan on telling any children, how would we feel about them wanting to trace their bio parent, how we thought we would deal with any bullying, what we wanted to be called by any children. That type of thing. It was more of a "have you thought about"......than an interview. My overriding memory is that the room smelled so strongly of lavendar that it gave me a headache!!
Have they told you that the place for counselling is in Eastbourne town centre rather than at the Esperence? We didn't know so went and sat back in the waiting room after seeing Mr Chui. We were there for ages before we realised something wasn't right and had to run across Eastbourne to get there in time!! Not a good look  
It really is nothing to worry about
Twinkie x


----------



## nickidee (Sep 16, 2007)

I thought that our counselling session was ridiculous and seemed to be more of a box ticking exercise than anything meaningful. I am a trained psychotherapist and as soon as the counsellor saw this on our paperwork, she immediately qualified that this was not a 'proper' counselling session  
The session lasted about 10 minutes and asked questions such as whether we had a support structure and if we had considered the implications of telling our child about being conceived via donor insemination.


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks Twinkie i was hoping you would reply as i knew you used the esperance!! Yeah they did mention on the phone the councellor is not at the clinic and is a short distance away. I noticed from some paper work i prev had from them that the councelling is free did i read this wrong  

It doesnt sound to bad then from what you guys have all said so im not gonna worry to much.


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Welcome Little-Green! You'll love all the infor you can find her on FF and you'll make load sof new friends experiencing the same as you or already been and done it!

Great, at leats there isn't 40 questions on the interigation. Could do with out it all at the mo with whats going on with my DP's parents and family!!

Lots of legalities more than anything else!

xx


----------

